# Arizona



## Mitica100 (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't even know where to start!

Ok, Page and Lake Powell areas.  Where the Planet of the Apes was actually filmed, a very unique place and weird as well!  Check the Slot Canyons near Page, the Lake Powell area (with the world famous Rainbow Bridge), then the Grand Canyon, the north Rim especially (less tourists).  Monument Valley, Canyon deChelly make for a very scenic tour.  Also try Second Mesa, Polacca and First Mesa (Native American villages) for stepping back in time.  Then on the way to Flagstaff try the Wupatki ruins  as well as the very strange Sunset Crater.  Near Flagstaff you can find Walnut Canyon ruins, going East on I-40 you can see the Petrified Forest (although that's not much of a photographic attraction).  Canyon deChelly is a magical world, if one can get a Navajo guide in a rented Jeep, that's the best experience one can have!  Sedona is a great place to shoot slides, try the Palatki ruins.  Then go to Jerome, a ghost (but alive) mining town for a good photoshoot opportunity.  Coming way South, see the Superstition Mts., head South to Tucson, Nogales, Bisbee and other old towns.  Do me a favor, don't get too interested in Tombstone!  A true tourist trap!  See the Chiricahua Nat'l Monument if you have time as well as Ft. Bowie.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

Canyon de Chelly rocks. I was there with my fam when I was seven, we went horseback riding. Really amazing! You shoulda posted a few pics of these awesome places you mentioned


----------

